# Whom pulled out the best Gombert LP base on deprofundis factual knowledge?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

There are two old Gombert LP, one buy a Lyricord another a Nonsuch, both provide a fairly good missa on A side but...

if i have to subject one over the other i would pick the Lyricord over the Nonsuch, Lyricord is a superior label in term of sound perhaps due to the vynil quality of media.

All does giving to Nonsuch the facts they put some Thomas Crécquillon and Arnolt Schilt an organ player of the time on B siide, we all love Thomas Crécquillon do we?

In the end i choose the alejandro planchart release since of the quality of motets on B side Clemens non Papa,, Adrian Willaert, Johannes Lheritier' is exceptional,, Capella Cordina done a formidable job.

*rare cameo of a composer not well know.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

You mean this for the Nonsuch









The motets and mass have been transferred by BNF here









It's amazingly good! I mean they sing it like it's by Bruckner but still, it's a treat for the ears.

I haven't heard the Planchart.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> You mean this for the Nonsuch
> 
> View attachment 115773
> 
> ...


Well perhaps i have been too harsh on this release, since i dit not new year of release ,minor detail on pressing country, the repertoire = das program is awesome indeed The missa is stunning, the motets are the awesome of sir Crécquillon and organ instrumental of Arnolt Schilclk is well done.

But when i heard the lyricord, it was missa De pacem this spark interrest and the motets are solid as well Adrian Willaert, Clemens non Papa , Johannes Lheritier never heard of him , whom is it?


----------

